# SS Great Britain (Bristol) to Cutty Sark (London)



## Chris Richards (1 Jun 2014)

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind be popping in to ask for some experience here. 

My name is Chris and I am the Chairman of Trustees as Newport YMCA, a young persons charity in the cultural heart of Newport, and on of thousands of YMCA's worldwide which helps 58 million members and beneficiaries. 

Albeit 19 stone 10 pounds stone when I started, this Friday I will be cycling 150 miles from Bristol to London to raise money for the charity... on a double suspension mountain bike just to make it that little bit harder! Having not rode a bike for 10 years until February, I am quietly confident of the task ahead. I plan to do 75 miles a day, stopping at Newbury which is the 75 mile stage.

From Bristol I will be following the Bristol & Bath Railway Path, then onto the Kennet and Avon canal, which I believe will take me all of the way to Newbury where I will stay over and worry about day 2 when I get to it! 

A few questions for those who have cycled it... 

Is it (as it looks from above) as flat as it seems? I can see no canal locks (there's loads on the Brecon and Monmouthshire Canal!) 

Is there anything I should be wary of along the way? I am having a look at Sustrans and individual websites such as Bristol and Bath path website and this seems to be turning into a treat more than a challenge!

Any info, no matter how small or seemingly un-important is useful. If anyone wants to donate they can do so by visiting www.justgiving.com/ChrisYMCA.

Thanks for your time,
Chris


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2014)

There are locks on the K&A including a MONSTER flight at Caen Hill.

The western end of the towpath has extensive stretches where it isn't surfaced, just plain, old rutted mud.

Watch out for significant numbers of pedestrains at the honey pots en-route.

Watch out for dogs on long leads at the bridge narrows or you may get wet (Don't ask how I know this)

NCN4 is well signposted but east of Devises it leaves the canal side for miles at a time and it can get a bit choppy but no major climbs iirc.

I've done it the other way around over three days and it is a great ride.


----------



## Chris Richards (6 Jun 2014)

Fantastic, just what I was looking for... thank you. 

Hope to give a quick update tomorrow evening from my nice cosy Hilton hotel room!


----------



## galaxy (6 Jun 2014)

Caen Hill Locks is a amazing sight, theres also a Cafe t the top that does nice teas and coffees, enjoy ya ride.


----------

